# Danse FOTD



## PrettyKitty (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorry, the picture is so small and I couldn't get a good picture of my whole face!


----------



## ette (Jan 6, 2007)

Very pretty! Long time no talk - how are you? How do you like Jete?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 6, 2007)

danse looks amazing on u


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 

 
_Very pretty! Long time no talk - how are you? How do you like Jete?_

 
Thanks! Fine, you?

I love it, but it's similar to Goldenaire (and I love this pigment!).


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 6, 2007)

WOOOOW!! Nicely done!


----------



## ette (Jan 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 

 
_Thanks! Fine, you?

I love it, but it's similar to Goldenaire (and I love this pigment!)._

 
Ooh I own Goldenaire, so I guess I don't need it.
I'm okay, bored though. All my friends are away and my boyfriend is just playing video games or something stupidly manish like that.


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 6, 2007)

You are so beautiful!  Nice job--your shading is so artfully done to perfection!!


----------



## lambee (Jan 6, 2007)

Gorgeous colors and they complement you well.  Your blending is perfect.


----------



## deathcabber (Jan 6, 2007)

Your FOTD's are so inspiring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gorgeous as always!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 6, 2007)

Gorgeous!!  Great combination!


----------



## SELFstyled (Jan 6, 2007)

Love this! You look fantastic. Jete is definitely one of my favourites right now.


----------



## stellarx1587 (Jan 6, 2007)

Ohhh so pretty! Your eyes look so sparkley!!!


----------



## jenii (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow, that's really nice!


----------



## Chloe2277 (Jan 6, 2007)

Gorgeous!! We have very similar coloring (skin, hair, eyes etc.) so I am always so inspired by your FOTD's! Glad to see you are back!


----------



## snexce (Jan 7, 2007)

very pretty look!


----------



## dancinbluegirl (Jan 7, 2007)

just gorgeous, though i'm wondering, how similar are Jest and Jete?


----------



## juli (Jan 7, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## star1692 (Jan 7, 2007)

Looks amazing on you!!!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 7, 2007)

Wow you have flawless skin and great blending.


----------



## mistella (Jan 7, 2007)

wow that is beautiful, your eyebrows are perfect!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 7, 2007)

frickin' beautiful!!! i missed your fotds


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 7, 2007)

your gorgeous hun!! your skin is so beautiful! what skincare range do you use??


----------



## Jayne (Jan 7, 2007)

sooooooo beautiful !!!!!


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 7, 2007)

what do you use on your lashes?  gorgeous!


----------



## Bianca (Jan 7, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 7, 2007)

You have been gone for quite awhile!!!   Girl you still have it looks amazing!


----------



## TESSAISDANK (Jan 7, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jan 7, 2007)

fantastic, i always love your fotd's!


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Jan 7, 2007)

You use Lancome Hypnose mascara right? Ahhh that stuff rocks.
Nothing like a fresh tube of Hypnose. Very beautiful picture too,
I love it.


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Jan 8, 2007)

love it! so shimmery


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dancinbluegirl* 

 
_just gorgeous, though i'm wondering, how similar are Jest and Jete?_

 
Jeté is darker, but there isn't a big difference when I use it on my lids. I still love it though, because it's more pigmented!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess98765* 

 
_your gorgeous hun!! your skin is so beautiful! what skincare range do you use??_

 
I use Biotherm since more than 5 years! Sometimes I try something else, but Biotherm is always better for my skin. My mom have pretty skin though!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RubyRed* 

 
_what do you use on your lashes? gorgeous!_

 
Hypnôse Waterproof mascara (Lancôme)! I use a lash curler too.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EmbalmerBabe* 

 
_You use Lancome Hypnose mascara right? Ahhh that stuff rocks.
Nothing like a fresh tube of Hypnose. Very beautiful picture too,
I love it._

 
Yes, but right now it's the Waterproof formula!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks ladies for the comments! I might try to find more time to do another FOTD.. I'll try!


----------



## user79 (Jan 8, 2007)

So beautiful!


----------



## anastasja (Jan 8, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## lipshock (Jan 8, 2007)

Those Danse eyeshadows look amazing with your complexion.  I love the shimmer of this look!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 8, 2007)

beautiful! i love how all of the colors flow together...


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jan 9, 2007)

Nice to see you back! We missed you! You are just gorgeous


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jan 10, 2007)

Beautiful!!! We miss you!!


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Jan 10, 2007)

your skin looks like velvet
im so jealous


----------



## Emmi (Jan 10, 2007)

Sooo pretty!!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Jan 10, 2007)

Where have you been? we missed you!!!! gorgeous pretty kitty!


----------



## delovely (Jan 11, 2007)

gorgeous! Love the shimmery-ness of the e/s


----------



## sincola (Jan 19, 2007)

Very pretty!! Those shades look gorgeous on you!


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 19, 2007)

gorgeous. mu is so damn pretty!!!


----------



## kradge79 (Jan 19, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous! So good to see you on here again, your work is always beautiful!


----------



## MSadieMommy (Jan 19, 2007)

it looks great


----------

